# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  -Εκποίηση παλαιού  ραδιοφώνου.

## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Είχα  αγοράσει  απο  το  παλιατζίδικο  ένα  παλαιό  ραδόφωνο  σε  άσχημη  κατάσταση  με  την  ελπίδα  να βγάλω  κανένα  εξάρτημα (μετασχηματιστή λυχνίες κ.λ.π.)  το  ραδιόφωνο  όμως  είναι  παλιό  σχεδόν  διαλυμένο  και  φοράει  κάποιες  λυχνίες  με  περίεργη  βάση,  έψαγα  στο  δ/δίκτυο  και  δεν  βρήκα  τη  μάρκα  του BLUE FON, με  τη  πρώτη  ευκαιρία  θα  το  διαλύσω  αν  ενδιαφέρεται  κανένα  μέλος  που  κάνει  συντήρηση  σε  παλαιά  ραδιόφωνα  και  βλέπει  κάτι  χρήσιμο  ας  στείλει  π.μ.

----------

